# Moving to Hong Kong - please advise



## krisrk (Oct 5, 2011)

Dear friends,

I have been offered a job in Hong Kong of 50K per month. The position is for Program manager in a plastic product development company located in New territorries . I am yet to negotiate on the package,

Kindly advise the cost of living with my wife & 2 year old son. i am looking for a decent living place. Please advise what other allowances I should demand from the employer.


----------



## FrancesDeVere (Oct 6, 2011)

*Miss Frances morris*

Hi there, I am a financial consultant here in HOng Kong, originally from the Uk. What currency are you getting paid in firstly, as that will then depend on the amount of money for rentals. Rent us high but the cost of living I.e going out/eating etc is relitively low but best to have a clear financial plan, which I can help with if needed.

I work for the DeVere group out here in Hong Kong which is the worlds largest independent financial consultancy. We specialise in helping expats like yourself with all areas of financial planning whilst they're offshore and meeting with us for free I am sure will be beneficial to you and your family purely on the information and advice you shall gain, if nothing else.

Feel free to ask me any more questions.

Regards and I hope you move safely and enjoy relocating to Hong Kong it is a truly spectacular place

France Morris

[email protected]










krisrk said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have been offered a job in Hong Kong of 50K per month. The position is for Program manager in a plastic product development company located in New territorries . I am yet to negotiate on the package,
> 
> Kindly advise the cost of living with my wife & 2 year old son. i am looking for a decent living place. Please advise what other allowances I should demand from the employer.


----------

